# GBR laid eggs?



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Today I saw my male GBR guarding something, i took a picture and saw small egg-like things.. IS THIS THE REAL THING? Did my female laid eggs AGAIN?  

It's really hard to see since its like the color of my substrate but here.. have a look.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Looks like eggs. You should try a give them something flat to spawn on.


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

I have a few flat surfaces on the tank but it seems theyre hiding their eggs again.. How long does it usually take till the eggs hatch? Hopefully the male gbr doesnt eat them again


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Sometimes takes them awhile to successfully raise a spawn, it is common they eat their first few batches.


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Chris S said:


> Sometimes takes them awhile to successfully raise a spawn, it is common they eat their first few batches.


Thia is their second time spawning.. Ill try to be careful on any water changes..


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

I have let my GBRs spawn at least 8+ times in the past and they would still eat them. although there would be considerable progress. The furthest they got was freeswimming for 5 days then they got the chomp. It takes time and patience. Always remember that they have the ability to spawn every 7 days (from my experience) so they may spawn even though they have fry. Then they will eat the freeswimming fry in an attempt to protect there eggs. They get very confused. That was my experience with them at the time. Im sure not all pairs are like this but just be careful.


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Tropicana said:


> I have let my GBRs spawn at least 8+ times in the past and they would still eat them. although there would be considerable progress. The furthest they got was freeswimming for 5 days then they got the chomp. It takes time and patience. Always remember that they have the ability to spawn every 7 days (from my experience) so they may spawn even though they have fry. Then they will eat the freeswimming fry in an attempt to protect there eggs. They get very confused. That was my experience with them at the time. Im sure not all pairs are like this but just be careful.


I also noticed the male had a change in color, more pale guarding the eggs, is it showing stress? I dont really want to hang out near the tank coz he might eat up the eggs again.


----------

